# Should I get the existing 24-70 or wait for new version



## variable (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before. 

I have been interested in this lens for a while but what is keeping me waiting is I heard the second version is coming out. My biggest concern is the price drop, here in NZ the lens costs about $2000NZD should I wait or not?

Cheers

James


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

you forgot the option to sell everything and move to nikon... 

but more seriously i dont like the version 1 lens so i'd wait and see what the new one is like


----------



## variable (Feb 17, 2012)

why don't you like the first version?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

i have the 16-35 f2.8L II which i think is sharper i use it on an APS-H body so effective focal range is 20mm to 48mm. the difference between 48mm and 70mm is hardly anything nothing a few steps closer cant fix
difference between 20mm and 24m is actually quite noticeable
I have found the 24-70 a little soft when i've loked at them might be bad copies though. people report them being a bit hit and miss. If you get a good copy you will probably love it. There are alot of happy owners of it


----------



## variable (Feb 17, 2012)

ic, thanks for the advise, so do you think there will be a price drop when the second version comes out?


----------



## pwp (Feb 17, 2012)

Given the high price of entry to the MkII, it is quite possible that the used prices of MkI 24-70 lenses may increase from where they are now. It's happened before. 

In a spectacular stroke of luck I got a stellar 18 month old 24-70 f/2.8 MkI from Gumtree for just $600. It was literally two days before the new lens was announced.

Generally a good used 24-70 will go for double this. Get a late build and they are generally very good. Avoid earlier copies. YMMV.
This is how you check the year of manufacture: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

pwp said:


> Given the high price of entry to the MkII, it is quite possible that the used prices of MkI 24-70 lenses may increase from where they are now. It's happened before.
> 
> In a spectacular stroke of luck I got a stellar 18 month old 24-70 f/2.8 MkI from Gumtree for just $600. It was literally two days before the new lens was announced.
> 
> ...



wow bargain! most of the stuff on gumtree i see these days is overpriced to death
I sold all my Nikon gear in a week on gumtree... must have priced it too low


----------



## Cannon Man (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely wait for the mark II!!! Its the best quality wide angle zoom for sure, the mark II has a super UD element, UD element, Ground Aspherical element, Gmo aspherical element.. And the Mark I has NO such elements which are super important. they really make a difference on top of what else they have learned in the 10 years or so the first one has been out. I think it deserves all that price. Finally there is a top quality wide zoom lens.

Compare the MTF charts between the two. thedigitalpicture.com has them quickly available for comparison on the 24-70 2.8L II USM review page.

I have only used primes for all focal lengths below 70mm, this is a highly anticipated lens for me!


----------



## variable (Feb 17, 2012)

pwp said:


> Given the high price of entry to the MkII, it is quite possible that the used prices of MkI 24-70 lenses may increase from where they are now. It's happened before.
> 
> In a spectacular stroke of luck I got a stellar 18 month old 24-70 f/2.8 MkI from Gumtree for just $600. It was literally two days before the new lens was announced.
> 
> ...



cool thanks for the advise


----------



## variable (Feb 17, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> Hi, thanks for the advise, surely there will be improvements over the mark I, but how much will it be? And will the mark I drop its price? it's like the 5D Mark II, people are saying there won't be price drops and I can't really afford the new models of both camera and lens.
> 
> If you have a crop body, i'l get the 17-55mm EF-s.
> 
> ...


----------



## pulsiv (Feb 17, 2012)

c'mon guys... its not that the "old" 24-70 is a crappy lens now... for years its been THE zoom lens to have... 
your pics aren't going to be worse because there is a newer gadget on the market... 

my advice would be: stick to the classic 24-70 and save some bucks! 
if you're a pixel peeper... knock yourself out! literally.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

If you can afford the newer one at its higher price, wait. From the charts that have been released it'll be a major improvement. If you're pushing it, get the Mk1 now, its still a pretty good lens - thats what I'm doing anyway.


----------



## LACityPhotoCom (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait for the second one. Given the performance of the latest 70-200 II, the 24-70 is sure to be optical perfection.


----------



## variable (Feb 23, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> Wait for the second one. Given the performance of the latest 70-200 II, the 24-70 is sure to be optical perfection.



I cannot afford the mark II, I was wondering if the mark I's price will drop when they introduce the mark II, but I didn't think so and went to buy a new Mark I instead.


----------



## willrobb (Feb 23, 2012)

If you can't afford the MkII and you see a good copy of the MKI get it. I am sure the MkII will be an awesome zoom, my MKI is great, I love it to bits and it works great (maybe I just got a good copy) so I don't feel any urge to upgrade anytime soon. If you are in no rush, wait and see what the reviews are like once the MKII comes out. Te specs would indicate it rocks, but who knows until it's been out there and been used.


----------



## parelbri (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't see where this was addressed (maybe I am missing it), but what do you guys think will happen to the price of the existing 24-70 (new, not used) when the newer version comes out?


----------



## edy4eva (Mar 2, 2012)

Just noticed this in the 5DIII's promo video!
EF 24-70mm F2.8 IS II USM, could it be a typo?

There's also an IS on the 16-35mm!


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 3, 2012)

edy4eva said:


> Just noticed this in the 5DIII's promo video!
> EF 24-70mm F2.8 IS II USM, could it be a typo?
> 
> There's also an IS on the 16-35mm!



It is most definitely a typo as there is no 24 - 70 f2.8 IS version 1. Not to mention 16 - 35 IS version 1. You need a version 1 before you can have a version 2.

If canon did in fact experiemnt with making a prototype 24 - 70 f2.8 IS as is suspected, and chose not to release it because of image quality compromizes, size and weight, I wonder if they ever will release such a lens for those who would gladly take slightly reduced IQ and greater weight for the IS. I suppose with the ISO capability of the 5D3, Canon figures you'll never need IS (for stills at least) because you can practically shoot in the dark with ISO 51200.


----------

